# ingo bike scooter



## kccomet (Nov 11, 2014)

not sure what category this fits in. picked this up today off of local craigs list. was buying it to resell...but when i saw it i knew id be keeping it for a while. i know what these are and have seen photos, i thought id seen one or two in person years and years ago. when i saw this one i was blown away by the size of this thing, its really cool and in nice original shape


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Ingo Bike....*

Super Cool! Did you do anything to this yet? A black 1 just came up for sale and I dig the idea. I really want to try riding. I would guess that the novelty goes quickly and I'm pretty certain it is not easy. A workout more than likely; sounds fun....    ride on



kccomet said:


> not sure what category this fits in. picked this up today off of local craigs list. was buying it to resell...but when i saw it i knew id be keeping it for a while. i know what these are and have seen photos, i thought id seen one or two in person years and years ago. when i saw this one i was blown away by the size of this thing, its really cool and in nice original shape


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 23, 2015)

1935 Ingo bike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


>




Ingo in the sand? Impossible.lol


----------

